# When should I take my rat to the Vet?



## Breathe2live (May 13, 2010)

I have two male rats Templeton 8 months and Puff-a-roo 4 months. I know kind of an odd name but I think it's cute . Any who yesterday Puff-a-roo had two sneezing fits like a good couple of sneezes two separate times, I also thought i noticed some red stuff around his nose. I went to check later and the sneezing stopped and he had cleaned off all the red stuff. He is extremely active, eating a lot, drinking a lot grooming constantly (he is always grooming)ect. Today he may have sneezed once but I couldn't tell for sure. There is no red stuff on his nose anymore there was never any around his eyes and his lungs are clear and there is no labored breathing, no odd noises ect he seems absolutely fine. I love animals so I tend to get overly worried about my Pets especially my baby ratties!I am just wondering if since he seems fine now and he is acting like his normal self should I just wait to go to the vet? Mind you Templeton is acting perfectly fine no sneezing, no red stuff he is just being his crazy self. I should add that I started using Clean cage cage cleaner (it's safe for little rats I made sure) but it does have somewhat of a strong smell I was even taken a back by the smell I used it for a few days but I thought maybe that was irritating him so I stopped using it today and today there has only been one sneeze in the last 2 hours. So I am just looking for some help. Also I did vacuum yesterday before he sneezed so maybe some particles bugged him my boyfriends apartment can be a tad messy.
Thank you!! Templeton and Puff-a-roos mama.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneezing occasionally, or at an irritant is normal for rats. Some scented sprays marketed safe for small animals, can actually be toxic. I would avoid anything thats scented, it will only irritate them and cause them to want to mark more. Make a warm water and vinegar solution to clean their cage. 

At this point I would just adopt a sit back and watch stance. Keep doing the ratty telephone and for longer periods of time, several times a day. Keep an eye out for porphyrin, but some rats will clean it all off once they wake up. Keep the apartment well ventilated and tidy. Avoid using anything that would irritate them - perfumes, aftershave, frebreeze, body lotion etc.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I read in another post that you "swear by kaytee lab blocks"
You do know that has next to no nutritional value, and is actually very bad for rats?


----------

